# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Βοηθεια στο scan.. #4685

## dedalos

Αν και εχω γραφτει εδω και καιρο τωρα που μετακομισα το πηρα αποφαση να προχωρησω στην υλοποιηση του πραγματος.. 
Eχω ενα ovislinκ WL5460AP και ενα 80αρι πιατακι gibertini + Yagi-A0003.. 
Θα ηθελα βοηθεια στο θεμα σκαναρισματος και link για να συνδεθω.. SSID απο awmn βρηκα μονο το awmn-4097-4836 το οποιο ειναι κλειδωμενο κιολας με WEP...  ::  
Οποιαδηποτε προταση δεκτη..  ::   ::  

Μαριος

----------


## pilgrim

Αγαπητε δεν εισαι συνδεδεμενος?Απο το wind βλεπω οτι εισαι πελατης πανω στον mauve.Εκτος και αν μετακομισες τωρα οποτε η παλια συνδεση δεν μετραει και θα πρεπει να διαγραψεις την καταχωρηση.
Θα πρεπει να κανεις ενα σκαναρισματακι με καποιο λαπτοπ και καποια καλυτερη κεραια για να δεις τι παιζει στην γυρω περιοχη.
Με την συσκευη και το πιατο που εχεις γινεται ποιο δυσκολο το εργο του σκαναρισματος .Απλα θα σου χρειαστουν οταν θα συνδεθεις.

Ελα σε επαφη μεσω μαιλ με τους κομβουχους της γυρω περιοχης σου.Θα σε βοηθησουν...

----------


## dedalos

pilgrim εχεις δικιο.. το εσβησα.. ηταν κατι πειραματισμοι που εκανα..εστειλα στον mauve email.. 
Με το laptop εκανα το scan στην ταρατσα.. γυρισα το πιατο σε 360 μοιρες λιγο-λιγο αλλα μονο το 4097-4836 βρηκα... εκτος και αν εχουν ssid που δεν αρχιζουν απο awmn...
Τι εννοεις καλυτερη κεραια.. ??

----------


## pilgrim

Αυτο που επιασες απο οσο ξερω ισως ειναι καποιο παλιο backbone σε 802.11Β μεταξυ των κομβων.Τωρα απο την αλλη θα χρειαστεις καποια grid κεραια και καποια pcmcia καρτουλα για να τα βαλεις στο λαπτοπ σου και να σκαναρεις.
Oi grid κεραιες ειναι συνηθως οι καλυτερες για σκαν χωρις να αποκλειουμε και καποιο πανελ.
Με το πιατο μπορεις να κανεις σκαν αλλα δεν θα εχεις αποτελεσματα αυτων που θα σου προσφερουν τα προηγουμενα.Αυτο οφειλεται γιατι το πιατο ειναι ποιο κατευθυντικο μεσο για συνδεση........
Ελα σε επικοινωνια με τους κομβουχους να δεις αμα μπορουν να σου δανεισουν καποιο εξοπλισμο για να σκαναρεις......

----------


## senius

dedalos, δεν σε βρίσκω στο wind, μπορεις να μας πεις που είσαι ακριβώς, πιθανον να πιάνεις την omni μου, με ssid awmn-10636_senius-AP.

----------


## harrylaos

Εχεις κανει καποιο λαθος στο nodeid σου.
Δεν μπορω να σε βρω στην wind

----------


## JollyRoger

το είπε παραπάνω ρε συ, οτι το έσβησε...

----------


## dedalos

Καλα.. αυτο το wind δεν εχει κανεναν operator?...θελω να επαναφερω το ID μου και δε βρισκω κανεναν...  ::  

Καμμια βοηθεια βρε παιδια...


Μαριος

----------


## JB172

Εχεις στείλει e-mail στο: hostmaster <παπάκι> awmn.net ?

----------


## dedalos

JB172 εστειλα εμαιλ απο την ιδια μερα κιολας.. δεν απαντησε κανεις.. δε παιζει και το συστημα με τα ticket που εχουν... πηγαν ολοι διακοπες μαλλον  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Currently in Spain, comming back the 25th

----------


## chrismarine

Φιλαράκι δες το feeder σου έχει ένα V και H το V πρέπει να είναι στον κάθετο άξονα και το Η στον οριζόντιο. το αναφέρω γιατί είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα !  ::

----------


## dedalos

Θα το κοιταξω chrismarine.. ευχαριστω.. το καλυτερο θα ηταν να εβρισκα κανενα παιδι που ειναι γνωστης να καναμε ενα scanaρισμα μαζι.. 

Εκτος των αλλων δε βρισκω και κανενα hostmaster να επαναφερω τον κομβο μου στο wind.. 

 ::

----------

